# Very good tech- articles



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

About everything about amps and guitars and more.....






__





Biasing a Tube Amplifier | Amplified Parts







www.amplifiedparts.com


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Good article but the claim that 70% is the common setting is nonsense. Very few manufacturers bias that hot. In the 50 to 60% range is what is common.
I guess if you are in the tube selling business it will get you more sales though.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

jb welder said:


> Good article but the claim that 70% is the common setting is nonsense. Very few manufacturers bias that hot. In the 50 to 60% range is what is common.
> I guess if you are in the tube selling business it will get you more sales though.


Yes is too hot, I go for 60 % or less if sound is good to my ears
The link show you how to bias, My purpose is more about other articles





__





Tech Articles | Amplified Parts







www.amplifiedparts.com


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

It would be less distracting if all that marketing interrupt was cleared...copy and paste the pertinent info to your own file...it may help focus directly to only the essential stuff...my attention span is not like it used to be...just a tip.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Good pictorial tutorial on that site, thanks. 
I also like the the Rob Robinette site for tube tech explanations. 




__





How Amps Work


How Tube Guitar Amplifiers Work



robrobinette.com


----------

